# Ferry offers



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Any advice on ferry offers/prices for end Aug/ beginning of Sept.

Interested in say Caen to save time/fuel.

23' m/home 3 mtrs tall +dog.

Thanks for any suggestions

Margaret


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Margaret.
All the special offers had to be booked by end of May. But you can still use our friends discount code on BF. F8G493


Ray.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Just booked Dover Calais for the end of September for £93 return which I thought was a bargain.....


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Ray how does this work?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest you look carefully at the Ferries website and get an idea of the cost as you may well wish to ammend your plans and do the Dover -Calais crossing !! 

Dont forget that you will need to factor in the cost of a cabin at least one way on any of the Western approaches crossings (+ about £90  ) The website enables you to look at all the options before clicking the "pay now" button. 

I live in Weymouth (ferry port) and its economical for me to still use the Dover - Calais crossing even after factoring in the extra fuel costs both sides of the channel Last time I checked it was close on £500 for me (7.5m x 3m MH with two occupants) 

£400 (the cost differential) buys a LOT of diesel and campsite nights !!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MEES said:


> Any advice on ferry offers/prices for end Aug/ beginning of Sept.
> 
> Interested in say Caen to save time/fuel.
> 
> ...


If either of you (or the dog) is over 60* DFDS can do Newhaven - Dieppe for under £200 return and no need for a cabin on the route - only 4 hours.

http://book.ldlines.fr/sales/results.aspx

*20% discount for over 60's if you book by phone NOT online.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

This is one of the perennial topics on MHF. If you live nearer to Dover/Folkestone than say Portsmouth, Poole or Plymouth (Brittany Ferries terminals) then its a no brainer. Even if, like me on the Isle of Wight, you live very close to a B/F terminal, in my case Portsmouth, and you intend visiting, say, south-west France, its almost certainly still cheaper to go Dover or Folkestone/Calais which in my case involves a round trip of 240 miles on this side of the Channel and at least the same on the French side in order to arrive at a point equal to using B/Ferries Portsmouth to Caen route. However, for me its no longer solely about the money. Its just so much more relaxing to use B/Ferries which as I say is on my doorstep. An early morning cruise to Caen gets us to France early afternoon and we can pootle about for a few hours before stopping for the night. 

Its all a matter of opinion of course :? 

Caullkhead


----------



## alfredthegreat (Dec 12, 2005)

Why not try My Ferries, Three return crossings within one year costs Two Hundred and thirty odd quid. You can make any changes
to the booking for free and even turn up at the port and get the next available crossing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

MEES said:


> Thanks Ray how does this work?


When you go through the BF booking process, it asks are you a member of the BF club.
Click yes and then Guest of the Member and put the code in.
The final price will show the 10% discount and how much you saved.

Ray.


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

I am traveling tomorrow dover- calais with dfds, returning a week later dunkirk-dover, motorhome 2 adults 135. i have found travelling dfds overnight the cheapest way to travel across the channel


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just booked tonight on the last of Condors summertime specials £150 inc dog sunday daytime only leaves at 9am gets in at 3.30 french time 5.5hr crossing , 
sail every sunday in the summer have used it a couple of times previously about an hr and half down where you join the a84 there is an aire at guilberville plenty of others, and of course our Raynipper often invites travellers to vist you could pm him,
ken


----------



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

Hi Ray saw your posts quoting a BF discount code. Being very cheeky is iit ok to use it to book our return ferry.
Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

maz49 said:


> Hi Ray saw your posts quoting a BF discount code. Being very cheeky is iit ok to use it to book our return ferry.
> Thanks


Yep, no problem Maz.
F8G493

or

F83969

Ray.


----------

